# Irn Bru



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

A question for those from Scotlandshire..

Fed up of doughnuts appearing for every birthday in the office.

thought i'd give everyone a taste of the world's best hangover cure for my 40th next week.

Any idea where i can buy Irn Bru?
Ideally a few slabs.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> A question for those from Scotlandshire..
> 
> Fed up of doughnuts appearing for every birthday in the office.
> 
> ...


Earlybird.ae list it on their website. Bit dearer than the usual pepsi and fanta mind. They'll deliver to your office as well.

Otherwise Park & Shop on Al Wasl is a good bet, possibly Safestway off SZR.

Had a can meself only yesterday 

EDIT: 78AED a slab. Stock can be a bit hit and miss with them sometimes, so order earlier than you need it.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

great, thanks!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

vantage said:


> great, thanks!


I usually buy it at Géant* in Ibn Battuta mall, although just last week I saw it on sale in Carrefour MoE. Have also seen it in Lulu Al Barsha.

*Dhs15 for a 6-pack

teuchter


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's for sale most places now, you'll get a 24 pack for 72 Dhs in Park & Shop.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeriah Spinneys have it, it's just round by the Pocari Sweat and energy drinks rather than with the coke.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

I cannot believe I missed this thread! B


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Jumeriah Spinneys have it, it's just round by the Pocari Sweat and energy drinks rather than with the coke.




maybe the made from girders makes them think it's an energy drink


----------



## McSmith (Sep 15, 2012)

Waitrose and daily gourmet in the marina sell them


----------

